# Longer Extendable Box Handle



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in the process of making a longer Extendable Box Handle and am looking for your input on what size it should be.

Currently our EBH is 3'-5', the longer version that I am working on can be 4'-6', 4.5'-6.5', or 5'-7'. I thought I would see what size you guys would prefer and go from there. Also would it we worth while to make a bent version?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got one of your older model extendable handles, and got one of your 6' bent box handles to try, for higher ceiling heights. The bent box one is awkward, I find. But I haven't given it much of a try.

Which extendable handle length, a bit hard to say for me. With the commercial work I mostly all do, we don't get a lot of ceilings, and most I do get I can pretty much reach with my extendable handle - although an extra foot, even 2 feet, could often be handy when I do get a ceiling (maybe an add-on extension for a handle like mine could be alright to have).

I like the shortness of my handle I have now. Better box control, and easier on me with the box weight not being out so far. Also, nice when boxing narrower hallways.

For me and my situation, I'd maybe go for a 4'-6' version, if I was looking for a longer handle to do everything with(?)

Do the handles have to be a 2' length extension only option? Something closer to 3'-5.5' not possible?

Have to think on it some more.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well, here's my 2bucks worth.

I think the one you got is about the proper length. Think the whole idea behind the EBH is when your in a house, you can handle anything from 8 foot high to 11 feet. You can do everything on the fly without swapping handles (depending on how tall you are). So, to me running a handle at 4 feet at it's shortest point becomes awkward, any longer than that it becomes worse. I think the 36" handle is the universal comfort zone.

Just yesterday I had to do two 12 foot high garages, I did the ceilings with the EBH, but switched to the 36" handle when it came to the walls. But it did get me thinking about the handle that swivels, I could of used that one,,,, if you could do that ?????? maybe a patten thing.:whistling2:

And I find the bent handles are a love hate relationship. I know they help more on stand ups and butts etc. But I think most guys (me included) are running with the springs off the box, or have one on, which we do now. That does help with the straight handle when doing butts, short joints etc...... I never really cared for the bent handles, maybe could do a poll on who runs straight handles as opposed to bent. See how mant guys on here like them:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Since your new version of handle is hydraulic, can't you make a telescopic pole some how ??????? just a thought,I'm no inventor so..... 

And you might not like me for this one Columbia, but here's a trick for some guys.

Say your doing a high ceiling, and you can reach the ceiling with the box, but both your hands can only reach to about the brake, meaning it would take Super man strength to run it. Duct tape a pole sander/broom handle to your handle, half way up the shaft (Use hose clamps if your name if your name is Cazna and you don't want to get your handle sticky or dirty). Yes your brake will be half way up the pole now, but your hand will still be-able to reach the brake, and the extra length added to the box handle will give you leverage to be-able to pull the box.

Something you don't want to do all the time, but say if your in a pinch,and say for some reason you forgot your EBH at home, it will get you through the day at least:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had those bent handles, Breifly, I didnt like the feel of them, Then sold them on at a loss, Took ages to sell, No one wanted them.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

The 5-7 handle.I Find with taping the bigger the better
Everyones got there favourite BH to do everyday stuff. I sometimes get ceilings 3 or 4 metres high. So that size would be perfect. It's one of those handles that don't get used much, sits in the van. But comes in very handy very once in a while.

I use a northstar EBH. The brakes a bit dodgy when fully extended. I have never used of yours. You have a different braking system does it work the same when fully extended?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

You have a different braking system does it work the same when fully extended?[/QUOTE]

It works the same no matter what setting you have it on.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Do the handles have to be a 2' length extension only option? Something closer to 3'-5.5' not possible?

I'm in the process of developing it right now so I'm going to look into if I can make a shorter handle go longer than 2'. I know that the current 3-5' cannot go any longer than it currently does.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

This handle would only be for those hard to reach ceilings and not for the everyday use and going from the walls to the ceiling. I'm thinking the 5'-7' would be good because it starts of where the shorter handle ends at 5' and gives you that extra 2'.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like to see a 5-7" handle for my columbia boxes. I do mostly commerical, typical 12's stood up, and would be great to box a 12-14 ft joint from the ground.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Another one for the 5' to 7' could be very useful:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> This handle would only be for those hard to reach ceilings and not for the everyday use and going from the walls to the ceiling. I'm thinking the 5'-7' would be good because it starts of where the shorter handle ends at 5' and gives you that extra 2'.


If the EBH ends at 5', maybe start at something like 5'3" or 5'6", instead of 5' (the 2 handles would overlap at the 5' length) and go to 7'3" or 7'6"? Just a thought.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I own a 3 foot hell bent that i hate but my worker loves:blink:
Got a 3 foot straight and a 4/5 and 6 just for dif things!!
I could have saved some cash with an extendable handle But when u see the bend on the 6 footer just with using it! would a extendable not end up the same way and not retract back into itself again??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If the EBH ends at 5', maybe start at something like 5'3" or 5'6", instead of 5' (the 2 handles would overlap at the 5' length) and go to 7'3" or 7'6"? Just a thought.


A couple other thoughts to add to this, that are probably Master Of the Obvious statements - but one sometimes doesn't know:

- What are the higher ceiling heights guys are 80-90% of the time running into that they'd like a longer handle for
- What are the heights of the guys doing the work. Our taping crew seems to run about 50% around 5'6" and a couple maybe a touch shorter, and the others around 6' and a couple a little over that. The shorter guys don't have the arm reach the taller ones do, either.


----------

